
Show HN: Double Entry Accounting for Laravel/Lumen - ekmungai
https://github.com/ekmungai/eloquent-ifrs
======
rekabis
As someone trained as an Accountant but working as a programmer, this has me
itching to start a port over to DotNet Core.

This looks like some pretty cool functionality!

~~~
ekmungai
Thanks chief. I'd be more than happy to collaborate on the DotNet project.

------
leetbulb
Very nice. I don't like the API with arrays, but hey, seems to get the job
done.

~~~
ekmungai
I'm actually thinking about creating a Lumen API on top of it to expose the
internal objects as json

~~~
leetbulb
I'm a big fan of the JMSSerializer. Allows you to keep your code strictly OOP
while providing a nice interface for (de)serialization of many codecs. It's
battle tested and plays nicely with other modern libraries.

